

Khandias: The Keepers of Doongerwadi - lermontov
http://www.openthemagazine.com/article/living/khandias-the-keepers-of-doongerwadi

======
cconcepts
Great reporting. Am grateful for Open's work in talking about often unspoken
issues.

